# Yes, I know European are stranges @@



## JulienLeMéchant (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi everyone ! My name is Julien, I am from Paris, my family is from Lille, Bruxelles, Madrid and Roma and I'm white. I use to go to french forums. But when I see how much people is it here I just think "mother of god ! Why shouldn't I talk to them ?" My goal is to practise English and to make more writer friends : there is almost five in my facebook ...


Let's talk about me ! I'm 18, I am bisexual (but with 80% of gay part) ... but I am a man !! NOT A GIRL !! As I sometimes wish to get a Princess x) I am open to everything except some political ideas (BTW, I'm very sad about hat the Socialism won elections in France, François Hollande is just talking what French people want and just says "uh ... yeah ! this is better because Frenchs want it"). I am for more freedom, but too more equalty (not too much, if someone work 35h/week, he shouldn't be paid as someone who works 60h/week of course) to make a good econmy's health, with progress, and I'll stay capitalist.


I've ever travelled in Europe : London, Toulouse, Lille, Madrid, Cordoba, Malaga, Granada, Roma, Milano, Berlin, Switzerland and that's it. If you want to enjoy the France you see on your TV screens, go to the Limousin, there is almost as cows as inhabitants --' But if you want to enjoy the French everydays life and have a nice travel or just to study the France, go to the North or to the South but not both at the same time because you won't understand anything about France : there is two cultural areas in France : Occitania and the rest, the South and the North. North is better. *run very far away*


I think I'd love to live in Japan or in the US, because Japan is the most effective nation in the world if you give it a mission, and once in Japan, Japan is so "naturaly" nice, just living an everydays life. It does make you to want to stay, because you know this is a better world. I love USA because it's a kind of little bit more big European Union, it almost works like it as you're younger. States are free (for example I know there is a conflict between California and Nevada for water, it means the Federal Government lets States doing what it wants and expriming itself : a little bit as in the EU) and cities are smart and very nices.


What about reading ? I don't enjoy too much fantastic and fantasy, because it makes me lost, there is not as many real repairs as I need and that's too much complicated. What I love is Human Sciences : I enjoyed reading Thomas More, Guy Sorman but too Karl Marx as I don't agree with him he has a good analyse of economy, the point is just what he does with it analyse : detroying all the economy. I like realistic texts ad I enjoy mangas, particulary yaois. But please try to understand me for one thing : when I have to comment I don't forcely know what to say or how to say it.


Now about writting ! I write in French, but only a very few times in English because it disturbs me. I can talk in English but it's very hard for me to organize my ideas in English to write a story for the moment ... And if you're good writers, you know as I do that it's very hard to translate your ideas instead of thinking them directly ...


Okay ! I talked a lot : this is your time ! Ask me what you want, if you do. See you


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Julien - Welcome to WF! I'm American but have lived in France before (Paris and Nantes) and taught English there. At home I teach French and study French lit. This is an Anglophone board but writing in English may help you improve. One suggestion, if you're not already familiar with Dictionnaire Français-Anglais WordReference.com, it's a really good online dictionary with discussion boards for vocab questions. Watch out for cognates, sometimes they're close but not quite the same. 

What kind of writing do you like to do?


----------



## tepelus (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## JackKnife (Oct 22, 2012)

Bonjour et bienvenue, Julien.


----------



## alanmt (Oct 22, 2012)

Welcome, Julien! 

Hahaha  You certainly don't hesitate to provide personal information.  I am bisexual too, but 60% on the gay side.  I hope you find participation here enjoyable.  Make sure to check out the literary maneuvers thread if you would like to start with some fun writing competition.


----------



## Nickie (Oct 22, 2012)

Bon soir, Julien! And of course welcome to the forums. I'm from Belgium - and no, I don't speak French but Flemish (which is slightly different from Dutch). I know French (my grandfather was born in Wallony and his mother was a true Parisienne) but here in Flanders nobody needs French. Children at school rather study English as a second language nowadays.
For me, English is not only a second language, it feels like my own. I often think in English and can't find a word in Dutch or Flemish, while I know perfectly well how it's said in English. I've traveled most of the world - very often been to the USA and Canada, go to Great-Britain every few months (especially London, as I love to see new shows there), have been to Peru and Bolivia, Africa (Kenya for instance), Thailand. In Europe I've visited Norway, Germany, Holland, France (although only Paris and the Pyrenées), Spain, Switzerland, Austria, Italy, Rumenia, Russia, Greece, .... But as I said my favorite destinations are countries where English is spoken.
I also write historical fiction and am published with an American publisher.


----------



## JulienLeMéchant (Oct 22, 2012)

Ok ! So, I've been said by private messaging as a non-english speaker I should leave this forum for a "better" one ... But I think I should try staying here, it can be interesting and once you've done a BIG STEP, you have to walk on the way you took. There is only children who decide to leave there way, crying ... My goal is not to be perfect at English, but to share and get better, I've all my life to be "perfect" ^^
*
Lasm,* thank you for this dictionnary, this is gonna be useful for me because you're right ! There is a very big gap between Germanics and Latins ways of thinking in languages ! For example this strange idea in all latin languages to always talk which people you're talking about if you use conjugation, and particulary in French with remaining pronouns (-y, -en, -ce, -c', -ceci, -cela, -cette, -ceux ...). BTW I have to thank you everyone  If you need anything at French, ask me because there is more than 10 different conditions of using the Imparfait, depending on the context and tens of combinations for remaining pronouns with other kinds of pronouns, reflexives one for example !

About my writings, I should say I like to write just to make myself quiet and I write most of the time histories inspired by my feelings ... But I use to make my characters sad (or died), maybe just for the fun ? I don't know but I like it ... Too, I LOVE to cross "moral borders", the "forbidden !" board. It's not immoral, it's just ammoral because there is, most of the time, no wish of saying "moral is wrong", do you see what I mean ?

Otherwise, did it rain in Britain ? When and how old were you ?

An other thank, to *Tepelus *!

Merci *Jacknife*, c'est sympa de ta part, ce petit clin d'oeil  Vis-tu dans le Québec ou t'a-t-on appris le Français à l'école ?

You know, *Alanmt*, the best way of fighting homophobia is to do not hide it if you can because then people see you're not so different as you're gay or bisexual. It can break cliches ! Don't just say "tolerate this !" but prouve you're not what homophobes or racists say, because YOU have to conquer your freedom. As unfair and hard it looks, it's like this and you can change something. Don't do anything, things won't change and you always will be unhappy and sad.

I thank *Nickle*, I feel less alone as a non-english speaker ^^ But it's right English is more next to Flemish ... And why not about your everydays life ? I just mean you're in the NETHERLANDS cultural area, Flanders are not a part of Belgium but a cultural region of Netherlands, that's absolutely right ... BTW, I had some family in Antwerpen and Amsterdam, but they died before I've been able to learn a little bit of Flemish from them 

I wonder how is America ! How is it ? Did you enjoy France ?

Oh, I have a big way to do before being published ...


----------



## HKayG (Oct 22, 2012)

Welcome, welcome!

Please ignore the more narrow-minded of us on this forum - it's nice to have people from all-over on here. 

I'm afraid the extent of my French is only up to high school level!

So... bonne chance!


----------



## patskywriter (Oct 22, 2012)

JulienLeMéchant said:


> … I think I'd love to live in Japan or in the US, because Japan is the most effective nation in the world if you give it a mission, and once in Japan, Japan is so "naturaly" nice, just living an everydays life. It does make you to want to stay, because you know this is a better world. …



LOL! Don't declare a country perfect before you get to see it for yourself!    Life in Japan is far, far from perfect. But Japan is so far away and most people (most people I know, anyway) have never been there, so their view of it is woefully inaccurate. If you get the "typical" tourist view, Japan can appear to be quite wonderful, but if you stay with a family, as I did, and go out on your own and see everyday life, you'll come to a different conclusion.

I also visited Belgium and France, some years ago, and think that Paris would be worth visiting again!


----------



## dolphinlee (Oct 22, 2012)

Dear Julien

Welcome to Writing Forum. Beware this site can blow your mind. I love it. Below is some information about the site that you might find useful.
​*Articles*

Click on the Articles tab at the top of the page.

Look at the list under the word ‘menu’ on the left hand side of the page.

I particularly love the section on Resources for Writers. I learned so much in a short time. This is a valuable area. Don’t ignore it.

​*Interesting Forum Posts *- Again there is a wealth of interesting ideas.

​*Writing 101*
*
*Again there is a ton of easily digestible, useful stuff. (Always a good site to visit when the writing isn’t going well and you know you should be working. Learning is working after all!)
​*Commenting on work*.

If you want comments on your work then you need two things. One, experience at commenting on the work of others. I suggest you start in the poetry section. The works are shorter and therefore easier to handle. Secondly you need to know how to ask for help. Look at the way others ask. Some people just put in their work. Others ask for specific comments. When you want help with your writing it is best to give some guidelines.

Remember that you may not be able to give technical comments yet, but authors are appreciative of kindly written remarks. Comment on the story as a whole, a part that you liked, a part that you didn’t like. Try to put the reasons for what you have written. 
​*Writing Posts*

There are lots of threads you can add posts to.

Comments on other’s work in the Verse and Prose forum areas.
Any of the areas in Writing Related topics. (Look in the Research area. There are lots of questions that need answers. There is sure to be one you can answer)
​*Word Games *(found near the bottom of the page.)

Any post here isn’t counted.  This is just for fun.  I found myself stimulated to be more creative when I posted here. 
 
​*Problem with posting something. *

You will get an email containing posts after yours. Don’t worry. The magicians on this site have added an “Unsubscribe from this thread” link.
​
Finally, I am writing this to give a few suggestions to new users. It took a little while for me to find these for myself. I have gained so much from the site that I want others to do the same. I will add it to the threads of five new members every few weeks. I could add it to every one but that would limit the suggestions to those I have written above and I am sure there are a lot more places I haven’t explored yet.

If you found this information useful then maybe you will write something for future newbies. (It counts as a post after all.) Ask them to do the same.

I am happy for you to use the above (whole or part) as a basis for your posting, but if you do use it then please add some comments of your own.

Good luck for your writing.


----------



## Cran (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello Julien, and welcome to WF. 

The only French I know is kissing, so you are already way ahead of me. We have quite a few active members for whom English is a second language. Look around, and settle in.


----------



## JulienLeMéchant (Oct 22, 2012)

patskywriter said:


> LOL! Don't declare a country perfect before you get to see it for yourself!  Life in Japan is far, far from perfect. But Japan is so far away and most people (most people I know, anyway) have never been there, so their view of it is woefully inaccurate. If you get the "typical" tourist view, Japan can appear to be quite wonderful, but if you stay with a family, as I did, and go out on your own and see everyday life, you'll come to a different conclusion.
> 
> I also visited Belgium and France, some years ago, and think that Paris would be worth visiting again!


I see what do you mean, that's right everything "exotic" looks better than home ...



dolphinlee said:


> Dear Julien
> 
> Welcome to Writing Forum. Beware this site can blow your mind. I love it. Below is some information about the site that you might find useful.
> ​*Articles*
> ...


 I note it ! It's gonna be useful for me ^^

I know I shouldn't use only the above of the forum but when I tried to comment a poem, it has not been posted, maybe erased ? I don't kow, that's disturbing ...


And I have nothing particulary to say to the others except thanks and I think enjoying this forum


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 23, 2012)

Cran said:


> We have quite a few active members for whom English is a second language.



_"Quite a few"_ being the operative phrase, if some of the contributions to this site are any guide.


----------



## Cran (Oct 23, 2012)

> I know I shouldn't use only the above of the forum but when I tried to  comment a poem, it has not been posted, maybe erased ? I don't kow,  that's disturbing ...



It may be that your post was "pending" because you are still under the 10 post limit.
  Or perhaps the system doesn't always refresh the page on your computer.

This post perhaps?


JulienLeMéchant said:


> What a so nice poem, I do enjoy English  poetry ^^ It should be very hard because you have to make consonants  rhyming with other consonants @@
> Otherwise, about the content, what a great idea ! You're right ! And we  are fathers of "Gods" ! Oh, how sweet does it sound like !!


----------



## Gumby (Oct 23, 2012)

Welcome to the site, Julien.


----------



## JulienLeMéchant (Oct 24, 2012)

Cran said:


> It may be that your post was "pending" because you are still under the 10 post limit.
> Or perhaps the system doesn't always refresh the page on your computer.
> 
> This post perhaps?



This is exactly this message !

And thanks to other who said me welcome.


----------

